# How do I get started in the cooking career?



## sylencer (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am 19 years old and I like to cook food. In fact I am really passionate about what I am doing in the kitchen to the point where I want to pursue a career as a chef. Here's my problem: I only have a level 2 (GCSE) Qualification and have never worked in a professional kitchen or been to Culinary School. So here's my question:

How do I get started? Do I ask local restaurants for an application form/hand out my CV?

Any help that anyone could suggest would be massively appreciated.

Kind Regards.

Aspiring Cook/chef

Addam


----------



## muhammer (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello,I think if you are a cook,first you should decide how much do you want this job.Because the cook is very difficult job,I mean you must be very strong and patience.If you can accept every hard way,you can visit any restaurant or hotels and you can give your cv and information to them usually they can help you if this possible.If you entrance in this job in time you have many friends on chefs and familiar person.Sorry my english I hope you can what do you want.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Find a local kitchen in a restaurant that serves food you are impressed by and apply for a job. Cooking at home and cooking in a restaurant are not the same thing so it is highly recommended that you get experience before confirming that you wish to cook as a career. You may start off as a dishwasher. That is usually where most people start.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

If I could offer some practical job seeking advice since you are a young adult, persistence is key to getting the job you want.  Don't just apply and be done with it.  Follow up.  A lot.  Find a couple place or two you really want to work, go in and apply, and then check back in a few days.  Be polite but persistent.  Follow up in a week or so, and every 5 to 7 days thereafter.  Try to make personal contact with someone that you can go back to.  Don't worry about making a pain in the butt of yourself, a hiring manager won't see it that way.  Managers are looking for hardworking, motivated employees and this is the message you are sending by following up repeatedly.  Eventually you will get a shot.  Good luck.

And I know it's not common among 20 somethings, but use the words please, thank-you, sir, and ma'am.  Seriously.


----------



## dreamshards8 (Dec 2, 2013)

Not only apply for jobs, but specifically tell the head chef you are interested in staging (a working interview that is often unpaid). Explain that you are inexperienced but are very passionate about learning. You need to realize that what you lack in experience you have to make up for by busting your ass in that kitchen. They are going to see if you can work well under pressure, follow direction, and are willing to put in the hours and dirty work. Don't be discouraged if the first chef shuts you down. If you aren't determined chances are you will not get the cooking experience you are looking for.


----------

